# Does Anyone Know About the Spanish Version of Super Pig AKA Ai to Yuuki no Pig Girl Tonde Buurin?



## Guilrel (Feb 23, 2018)

I noticed that from reading TV Tropes, Tonde Buurin has become pretty popular in Latin America and before I continue I'll just copy and paste TV Tropes' description of what the anime and how it did with the audience for people who don't know what it is.  Rather than link the site itself, I don't want people get really interested in finding what certain tropes mean and what show has them (however the links still work so be careful not to click on it if you're normally a curious person and hasn't been to the site before).  Here's what they wrote about it:


> _Super Pig_ (_Ai to Yuuki no Pig Girl Tonde Buurin_ or Boorin depending on how you romanize it) is a Magical Girl Warrior/Magical Girl series, or rather a parody of one.
> 
> Kokubu Karin (Kassie Carlen in English dub) is an ordinary middle school student, much in the mold of your standard Magical Girl heroine, she is constantly Late for School and has a crush on the school soccer captain, Mizuno Kouichi. On her way to school one day, Karin finds an injured yellow piglet which turns out to not actually be injured, merely hungry, and he steals her apple. He stows away in her school bag, and causes havoc for her throughout the day until she finds a compact on her way home.
> 
> ...



Now that the show itself has been described, my main question is this:  Has there been any DVD releases about it in Latin America that has the option to watch it in English subs?  I'm asking because most DVDs I've seen has the option to watch the material in the language in Latin and other languages and I'm hoping it's vice versa back in this country.


----------



## Togo57 (Mar 10, 2018)

To be honest, I've never seen a "Super Cerdita" DVD, but I wouldn't be holding my breath when it comes to the languages. Latin American DVDs usually only have Spanish and Portuguese subs, with the occasional French subs, UNLESS it's for a series that came from an English-speaking country (where English subs might be included).


----------



## joskua (Apr 18, 2018)

There aren't DVDs, I live in Mexico and the series was broadcasted just once or twice more than 15 years ago (DVD technology wasn't even a thing in the country) and tbh most anime series don't tend to get a *home video* release in here and Super Cerdita wasn't that popular when compared to, let's say DBZ and PKMN.

However, I really hope you find it, the series was pretty fun so there's possible a way to find the episodes somewhere, I'll try to do it on my own and if I find it I'll post an update in here I think.


----------



## Guilrel (Oct 30, 2018)

Togo57 said:


> To be honest, I've never seen a "Super Cerdita" DVD, but I wouldn't be holding my breath when it comes to the languages. Latin American DVDs usually only have Spanish and Portuguese subs, with the occasional French subs, UNLESS it's for a series that came from an English-speaking country (where English subs might be included).





joskua said:


> There aren't DVDs, I live in Mexico and the series was broadcasted just once or twice more than 15 years ago (DVD technology wasn't even a thing in the country) and tbh most anime series don't tend to get a *home video* release in here and Super Cerdita wasn't that popular when compared to, let's say DBZ and PKMN.
> 
> However, I really hope you find it, the series was pretty fun so there's possible a way to find the episodes somewhere, I'll try to do it on my own and if I find it I'll post an update in here I think.


Thanks for your concern guys, I really appreciate it.  I guess if it's even possible that it exist, it'll have to be translated by something else.  It really sucks that it wasn't that popular and I don't think there any fansubbers anymore with most of "them" are just stealing from official subs, according to Mother's Basement.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 30, 2018)

I have never seen a Super Cerdita DVD but it is possible that it exists. 
If i remember correctly some guy in youtube ripped some Spanish episodes and uploaded them, this means that he must own or have owned a dvd ( or maybe he recorded episodes in VHS and then transferred them to a DVD or some video format)
If there was a DVD release it probably was made by Zima entertainment, they released a lot of obscure anime on DVD and sold them in Blockbuster and Saharis 

Hope this info helped you


----------



## Guilrel (Oct 30, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> I have never seen a Super Cerdita DVD but it is possible that it exists.
> If i remember correctly some guy in youtube ripped some Spanish episodes and uploaded them, this means that he must own or have owned a dvd ( or maybe he recorded episodes in VHS and then transferred them to a DVD or some video format)
> If there was a DVD release it probably was made by Zima entertainment, they released a lot of obscure anime on DVD and sold them in Blockbuster and Saharis
> 
> Hope this info helped you


Thank you, this could help if I could find and ask the guy and look up Zima entertainment but if not.  It may be in my best interest to... find a fansubber.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 30, 2018)

Guilrel said:


> Thank you, this could help if I could find and ask the guy and look up Zima entertainment but if not.  It may be in my best interest to... find a fansubber.



This is the business email for Zima, you could ask them if they ever distributed Super Cerdita.

INFO@CVT.COM.MX

Since it is a Mexican company you'll need to write them in spanish, if you need help with this just PM me and I can help you write it.


----------



## Oaker (Nov 2, 2018)

It didn't just air anywhere, it aired on fox kids. It had some moderately popular anime besides the obvious digimon, like I don't know, medabots.

Also it aired on a good time slot in the morning accompanied by commercials for it. Just so you know, it was a channel that at the time LOVED to air the SAME things over and over again, it was reruns on steroids, and some of the shows at the time were crappy unknown canadian shows, including a couple that were live action.

Keep in mind that during the years it aired the other things on the channel were stuff like Angela anaconda, super duper sumos and super babies.... Although I geniunly didn't think super duper sumos was that horrible, I'm not saying it was good, but it gets more crap than it deserves. I remember thinking "what's with all the pig cartoons?" Because it also had pigs next door.

For me there was no Disney channel, if cartoon network didn't have anything good it was fox kids, because whatever was on nickelodeon was probably worse, more disgusting or it looked ugly as sin because it was a clasky cesupo show.

I hate to burst your bubble but if it ever existed on DVD there is a very fat chance (ha! Since we are talking about pigs) you'll be able to get your hands on it or a rip. I've always been interested in region 4 Dvds, mostly because of the Spanish dub track due to nostalgia, and for cartoons shows it's usually not on the region 1 DVD. See, mexican amazon is fairly recent and when I first checked they were only books, when they weren't it was the same dvds as American amazon. If you can't find it locally in mexico you're out of luck... I'm not there. Best chance is finding someone there and asking them to check mercadolibre periodically (that's the hispanic ebay by the way).


----------

